
Extreme night owls: 'I can’t tell anyone what time I go to bed' - ValentineC
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/may/31/extreme-night-owls-i-cant-tell-anyone-what-time-i-go-to-bed
======
phillipseamore
This is probably the best article I've read on us night owls.

